#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Wind Up statieven JB-Systems (ALT series)

## VERVALLEN

Hallo collega's


JB Systems introduceert momenteel enorm de ALT stantieven. Deze zijn wind up stands en gaan over tot precies enorm degelijke liften voor het zware gebruik.
Nu wou ik vragen of iemand van jullie ervaring heeft in de ALT 300 van JB.
Wat vinden jullie van de kwaliteit van de statieven? Gaan ze na 5x gebruiken ook zo stroef zoals de showtec stands? Of zijn deze die JB verdeeld van betere kwaliteit?
JB systems (Beglec België) verdeeld deze statieven, maar JB produceert ze zelf niet. Ze worden elders gefabriceerd. Waar weet ik niet.

Iemand die de stands al heeft gekocht / geprobeerd, Getest, ...


Graag allemaal jullie reacties INDIEN ERVARING aub!!


Hartelijk dank voor jullie bijdragen.


Frank

----------


## Banned

Ik heb zelf de ALT400 en ben er erg tevreden over Voor zover ik weet worden ze door een bedrijf hier in Nederland gemaakt ( Ze lijken sprekend op de Eurolift statieven ) Geloof dat zer daar gemaakt worden in opdracht van Sonotec ( Mobiletech )

----------


## Banned

Ik heb zelf de ALT400 en ben er erg tevreden over Voor zover ik weet worden ze door een bedrijf hier in Nederland gemaakt ( Ze lijken sprekend op de Eurolift statieven ) Geloof dat zer daar gemaakt worden in opdracht van Sonotec ( Mobiletech )

----------


## VERVALLEN

Ik ben van plan om de alt-300 aan te schaffen.
Zouden deze ook degelijk zijn zoals de alt 400?

----------


## Banned

Alt300 zal geen slecht statief zijn !! kan alleen minder gewicht dragen en iets minder hoog dan de 400.

----------


## wimbru

ik heb eens ALT450 bijgehuurd en die zijn veel steviger dan mijn VMB's!.

----------


## VERVALLEN

Ondertussen iemand al de alt 300 in't echt gezien of getest?

Hier zijn ze enkel op bestelling ... En ik twijfel nog een beetje, omdat ik geen miserie wil zoals bij de showtech statieven wel het geval is (zie forum)

Merciekes alvast,

Frank

----------

